

Legend Of Zelda - Link's Awakening, now playable in HTML5 - xelfer
http://grantgalitz.org/get_the_hell_out/LegendOfZelda_Links_Awakening/

======
Twisol
If your keyboard is like mine, and it doesn't like pressing Enter + Shift + Z
+ X (which is how you go to the save screen here), you can simulate the key
combination with this quick hack:

    
    
        function simuSave() {
          gameboy.JoyPadEvent(4, true);gameboy.JoyPadEvent(5, true);gameboy.JoyPadEvent(6, true);gameboy.JoyPadEvent(7, true);
          setTimeout(function() {
            gameboy.JoyPadEvent(4, false);gameboy.JoyPadEvent(5, false);gameboy.JoyPadEvent(6, false);gameboy.JoyPadEvent(7, false);
          }, 20);
        }
    

Put that in Chrome's devtools or Firebug's console and call it with
simuSave(). YMMV.

------
Klonoar
This runs... _incredibly_ well. Nothing short of impressed.

~~~
palish
Actually, it runs at ~10fps on my Dell E1705.

~~~
grantg
Use Firefox 5, other browsers take a shit on putImageData performance when
blitting to the canvas.

------
ramidarigaz
Strange thing just happened when I fired this up. I was playing some other
music, and it suddenly sounded like I was blowing out my speakers. I wasn't
playing the music very loud, but the bass became extremely scratchy. As soon
as I closed the tab, it cleared up. (Win 7 Chrome 12.0.742.100)

~~~
grantg
You see, the problem is that chrome has bugs. Try running it in Firefox 5 for
windows. It's not my fault. period. See some comments in
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/i9s9h/legend_of_zeld...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/i9s9h/legend_of_zelda_links_awakening_now_playable_in/)
for other various chrome related issues.

~~~
ramidarigaz
Oh! I didn't mean to blame you! I'm well aware of Chrome's various issues, but
this one was new to me.

I didn't mean to detract from an awesome project!

------
minikomi
Unfortunately can't get this old chestnut to work with it.. otherwise great!!
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWdxSz65iXc>

------
MaxGabriel
Very cool. It works for me in chrome, but its shows this message four times
before working In windowStack::windowStack() : The DOM element passed was
invalid.

It doesn't work for me in Firefox 5, but I don't have flash on my ff. Do I
need that?

edit: more detail: On firefox, its sometimes a black screen, and sometimes a
blue/green wavy screen.

~~~
grantg
I bet the resource files are 503'ing from server overload. :/

------
pspeter3
This incredibly awesome! I hope it doesn't get taken down soon

~~~
just_testing
Truly amazing. Congrats!

------
avree
Gives me an "Aw, Snap!" Chrome crash on 14.0.797.0 on Lion.

~~~
grantg
Use Firefox 5 then. Problem solved?

~~~
jalada
Look, the page itself doesn't have a 'Works best in Firefox 5'. There's no
need to be so blunt/rude when people mention it doesn't work in other
browsers. I'm sure they're not trying to insult your (awesome :) ) work.

~~~
grantg
Because these are OS-dependent bugs for certain browsers and should get fixed
soon by the browser makers. :P

------
cantbecool
Wow, lots of nostalgia with this one. I love the disproportionate hitbox of
Links Sword and the sound of the Owl's 8-bit hoot.

------
jalada
Cheaper than £4.40 on the 3DS E-shop.

------
ralfd
Two seconds per frame on iPad 1. And two times crashing mobile Safari at the
intro. ^^

------
Arxiss
WoW. Cant believe you can play emu games in browser... So in html6 i will be
able to play World of Warcraft 2 or Crysis 3 with DX13 support. I love this
world.

------
drivebyacct2
Isn't this just the javascript gameboy emulator that has been posted here
before?

Or maybe it's a different one: <https://github.com/grantgalitz/GameBoy-Online>

Gr, this link was hard to find, my Google-fu was weak. Previous discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2266701>

~~~
grantg
Yup

~~~
machinshin2011
My god this thing is loud. Also, at least on OSX, there is no way to lower the
volume/mute that tab, individually(or even all of Firefox?!, which is insane,
even Windows has the built-in). Can you add some kind of volume control? Or at
least a mute button :)

